# One cloudy eye on my Discus



## catgoldfish

I have a discus with one cloudy eye. Not the whole eye just the center. The tank has all new water. I just set it up. It was cycling for a month before. I have other fish in there and they are fine. What can I do to make the eye better. Thanks.


----------



## AWW

my severums had cloudy eyes when i moved them because they would swim around in a circle in my buckets, and there cornia would really get scratched up and agitated. They just healed over time, if you wana post pics i can tell you if it is the same thing.

Alex


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm

Like Alex has said it is probably a scratched eye. I see this quite often after I net a discus to move from one tank to another. It clears up on it's own.


----------



## catgoldfish

Ok that could be it. I will try to get a pic. Thanks guys


----------



## catgoldfish

The discus is trying to scratch himself against the filter intake like when a fish has ick. But I don't see any white dots.


----------



## pinkjell

Simply discus is a forum that deals with only discus - if you havent joined, its a good site to go to. Your discus has cloudy eye and is flashing..which means he has an internal parasite as well. Discus rarely get ich..


Signs of Fluke infestation include scratching against objects by the fish, rapid breathing due to loss of use of part of a gill, or even holding a gill shut and not using it. Adult fish can usually tolerate a minor infestation of flukes, but if a fish is stressed or weakened the flukes start to overtake the fish. 

Cloudy eye can be caused by injury to the eye, fungus, bacteria, parasites, but most often due to poor water quality. (Dr. Carrington, Maintaining a Healthy Aquarium, 1985 by Salamander Books) 

The recommended treatment is clean water, water changes at 50%/day. Salt may be added at 1 to 2 tablespoons/10 gallons aquarium water. PH may be lowered to 6.0, this sometimes helps. 

If the eye does not clear or becomes worse, Acriflavine or Methylene blue sometimes helps (Untergasser1989).

For this, clean water and water changes every day is a must, and salt dips work to help clear out parasites. If he gets worse you may need to QT him and dose him with meds. Keep a watch, discus turn really fast from being fine one day and extremely sick the next. 

Good luck!


----------



## April

usually its ph slide..or ammonia..and quite often onlyh one eye. or it happens very fast in a bucket..fish can fry from ammonia in no time at all if in a bucket. discus..especially. it should cure..sometimes it doesnt. if your just adding and maybe its cycling still..add some salt to help .
pinkjello is right on for the eye. flashing can be poor water also..
discus dont get ick. unless you have your heat too low..


----------



## catgoldfish

Thanks for the info. I guess I will try the water changes. Even though the water is fairly new. Hopefully it will get better.


----------



## pinkjell

the cloudy eye is a buildup over time..so it didnt happen overnight, which means that now you have to keep the water clean every day..discus are tempermental that way, very sensitive. Even though you may have a cycled tank, you still need to do water changes a few times a week if you own discus, and once you get symptoms of sickness, every day is mandatory if you want them to continue to be healthy.


----------



## catgoldfish

pinkjell said:


> the cloudy eye is a buildup over time..so it didnt happen overnight, which means that now you have to keep the water clean every day..discus are tempermental that way, very sensitive. Even though you may have a cycled tank, you still need to do water changes a few times a week if you own discus, and once you get symptoms of sickness, every day is mandatory if you want them to continue to be healthy.


 Thanks alot for your help. I will continue to do daily water changes.

Rod


----------



## pinkjell

Good job. I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## catgoldfish

pinkjell said:


> Good job. I hope he gets better soon.


Me too thanks for your input. If he doesn't get better in a couple of days doing the water changes I will take him out and start the meds.

Rod


----------

